# how to measure saddle - to - bar drop



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

How do i physically make this measurement? am i supposed to have 2 yardsticks at home? ahah


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Measure from the floor to the top of the saddle and call the value "A". Then measure from the floor to the top of the bars and call the value "B". Value A minus value B = saddle-to-bar drop.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

cool, that works, just got an estimate of 2-3 inches to the "tops" of the bars. do people measure from the saddle to the "drops" of the handlebars? or to the "tops"?


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

I am not sure what this measurement gives you.
What do people do with this measurement once they have it?

john


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

jmlapoint said:


> I am not sure what this measurement gives you.
> What do people do with this measurement once they have it?
> 
> john


Write it down for future reference.
You need four measurements of your perfect bike setup in order to replicate it to another bike.

1 - saddle height
2 - saddle setback
3 - reach (saddle to bar)
4 - bar drop

And you should know the tilt of your saddle if not level.

I'm always a little surprised when someone thinks they have one bike that fits perfectly yet they can't seem to make another bike fit the same. Unless the frame size is totally off, of course.


----------



## gamara (May 20, 2002)

You should use a ruler placed lengthwise on top of the saddle & measure to the distance from the floor to the median of the ruler. Always measure the top section of the bars. 

The info from these measurements are useful in duplicating your setup for various bikes. So no matter what brand of bike you might own, all will have an identical setup.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

skyliner1004 said:


> cool, that works, just got an estimate of 2-3 inches to the "tops" of the bars. do people measure from the saddle to the "drops" of the handlebars? or to the "tops"?


To the tops. It's a reference measurement, given that different handlebars have different distances from the tops to the drops. The current fashion is to have a fairly large saddle-to-handlebar drop, but have a handlebar with a shallow ("compact") "drop", meaning the distance from the tops to the drops.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

wim said:


> To the tops. It's a reference measurement, given that different handlebars have different distances from the tops to the drops. The current fashion is to have a fairly large saddle-to-handlebar drop, but have a handlebar with a shallow ("compact") "drop", meaning the distance from the tops to the drops.


sounds about what i have, but i only estimated 2-3 inches of drop. have a compact drop handlebar though


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

skyliner1004 said:


> sounds about what i have, but i only estimated 2-3 inches of drop. have a compact drop handlebar though


Sounds good. More and more riders stay on the hoods or tops of the bars almost all of the time, with the drops being used only for screaming descents or fighting terrible headwinds. Makes sense, considering the propensity of competitive riders to choose their frame as small as possible and have a huge saddle-to-bar drop.


----------



## Steve B. (Jun 26, 2004)

wim said:


> The current fashion is to have a fairly large saddle-to-handlebar drop, but have a handlebar with a shallow ("compact") "drop", meaning the distance from the tops to the drops.


Given the proliferation of so-called Sport Bikes - I.E. relaxed geometry, etc.. one could argue that the current fashion is to have no saddle to handlebar drop, with the h-bar level with the seat. 

Certainly full out racing versions have whatever drop the rider requires, but pretty much every manufacturer of production road bikes makes versions designed for folks not racing, with a more comfortable saddle & bar set up. Seems like Grant Peterson's idea's have been listened to.

Steve B.


----------

